# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for May 2017

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Put on a pair of glasses and report how they change your vision.  _(Verre)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Ask a DC to tell you a short story.  _(Saizaphod)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Travel back in time and visit somewhere important to you. Talk about how similar it is to reality.    _(Xvaiuer)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Ask your phone to ring, then answer it when it does. Who is it? Why did they call?    _(imazu)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Make your mind a tower, get into an elevator, go to the deepest levels. _(Nefets)_


* MAY'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Enter a store and browse. Any interesting stuff?
3. Talk through a mic, what happens?.
4. Grab the gun from a cop. How does the cop react?
5. Enter the kitchen from a random restaurant. What happens?
6. Ask a DC to sing you a song.
7. Open a big chest and enter it, it will take you somewhere... report back!

----------


## woblybil

May already!...Where did the time go?  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

basic 1 - Put on a pair of glasses and report how they change your vision. (Verre) - 1 fail, 1 success (my only basic for May so far, so I'm chaining basic wings, sans one star)





> *6. TOTM - Put on glasses and describe how they change your vision. - fail*
> I remember this TOTM. I start looking for my glasses while walking through some rooms, but can't find them anywhere. Not even in my pocket.
> 
> *7. TOTM - Make your phone ring, answer it and tell us who it is and what he wants. - fail*
> Same area, some kind of indoor marketplace. I remember the phone TOTM. I reach for my phone in my pants leg pocket and I know it's there, because it's always there. I search a bit and I find it between some papers. Same as it is IWL every day.
> 
> I think "ring, ring". But it doesn't. I look at the screen, and I see what looks like missed calls, because there are 3 callers. All start with lover case i. One is ijii⁶, rest are very similar.
> 
> *8. TOTM - Put on glasses and describe how they change your vision. - success (my only basic for may, will chain basic wings with one star)*
> ...



DJ entry will post on May 1.
http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/may-totms%3B-flying-rain%3B-persistent-world%3B-insect-hh-80987/






> Just a note to *percylucid*. I like the beginner's tasks, but I'm afraid they are too hard for beginners. I wouldn't have been able to do them myself, until my LDs got longer. To me, a beginner is someone who has super short lucids. So they need something to do that they can do in 5-15 seconds.

----------


## woblybil

Completed Advanced Task II 
"with all the trimmings"
4/29
11:30am I met a girl DC riding yellow plastic (Big-Wheel) tricycle the same as mine and we were in the big swamp looking for hiding places for pot plants! Then I became suspicious it was a dream and asked the girl, "Is this all a big dream?" She didn't reply but by now I had looked at my webbed feet, I was naked but the girl was wearing sort of a short,white,rag dress but then I thought of tasks..I had no pockets no phone and told the girl, "Give me my phone" She giggled and started riding away out a trail and up a steep hill with me in persuit yelling "Give my phone you little shit!".. The hill was steep and she went straight up while I had to zig-zag to get up and she got ahead. When I got to the top she was waiting giggling at a sign that pointed down a steep slide saying "The ride of 7 dreams" The ride looked scary like a concrete octopus with a pair of eyes in a dark tunnel..I said again, "Now give my phone or go for the ride" She handed it to me and I said "Now it just needs to ring" She said "Wait a minute" and then my phone rang and joking I said "Hello,whosis?" A voice said "Umm" I looked at the screen and it was her but she was naked there while I was looking at her in a dress sitting backward on her tricycle so I turned around too and....And? *And?*

*Spoiler* for _Phone Fun_: 



We had "Phone sex" Not bad either  :woohoo: --- ::yddd:: 




http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...one-fun-81017/

----------


## Sensei

A tower and go to the deepest levels or highest levels? I like the idea, but am confused by the wording! Am I pressing up or down on this elevator?!?!? LOL

----------


## Rebon

I got Basic II but it was kinda weird.
The story he told me almost became the new reality (in the dream) and was boring lol
I guess I expected something meaningful from my subconscious  :Big laugh: 


Basic II - Ask a DC to tell a story - Success
DJ-Link: http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...working-81028/


*Spoiler* for _Spoiler_: 



When I re-enter the house I look down and notice that on the right foot I only wear a sock and on the left a shoe full of dirt. First I try to get my shoe clean and then I think that it doesn't matter since it is only a dream. This realization is like a slap in the face and when I go through the door I make my RC and pinch my nose. I can still breathe quite normally and I'm sure now that it is a dream. Since I can remember my goal, I immediately look for the next DC. The customer now stands in the kitchen in front of the sink and cleans something. It is a somewhat older man with shoulder-length brown curls and I speak to him from behind. I am polite and apologize to ask him if he can tell me some interesting story. Meanwhile, I stand sideways beside him and he turns to me while he asks if I want to hear the story of Denmark. I tell him that I do not care what story and he is supposed to choose, which he considers interesting. He begins to tell me about his time in Denmark and a night on a high mountain where many people were seen in warning vests. He is enthusiastic about the reflection of the warning vests and how beautiful the city has looked. The story begins to come to life before my eyes and I have to distract myself in order not to get lost in it and loose my lucidity. I did not expect getting a story told being so difficult. As the man speaks, I always rub my hands together as I fear a premature awakening. Meanwhile, we are in the living room and the wife of the man sits at the kitchen table, while all the others are standing around the table. Then the man ends his story with the part where he returns to his hometown Prague. I stand there for a moment and wait as I expected something more profound from my subconscious (I have never been to Denmark or Prague and did not plan so). I'm a little disapointed in this story but at least I got the goal, I guess.

----------


## PercyLucid

Good job guys!!!

And for the rest, time to wing up  :smiley: 

Have fun!! :sleep: sweet (lucid) dreams!

----------


## Saizaphod

I too want wings this month!

Bonus one reminds me of Inception, cool.

----------


## obfusc8

Completed the bonus one (Twice. Just for good measure!)


*Spoiler* for _Bonus_: 



Remembering the new TOTM bonus, I declare out loud that this room is in a tower of my mind. There will be an elevator behind me. Turning around there is now a door, but it leads to a bathroom. Another attempt and an elevator door appears. It is shut and there is no button to open it. I force my fingers into the tiny gap and prise it apart.

Several other DCs join me in the shiny, mirrored, stainless steel interior of the lift. There are only two buttons, up or down. One goes to press the up button. "No. We're going to the lowest level." I command him. He steps back. The doors do not close but the elevator starts to move down.

We pass through several different levels, including a scenic landscape and then others that are dark. Lower still. The lift stops at a scene of a construction site. Everyone steps out of the elevator and starts looking around. There are a few motorbikes riding around the half finished buildings and frames of others waiting to be built.

I start flying over/ through the frame of what will be a large building. Further away a biker stops and a white van pulls up, blocking him in. A bunch of guys jump out and try to lift the bike into the van. I land and run over to them. They yell at me not to interfere, drawing guns.

Fucking bike thieves... uncontrollable rage fills me. They try to shoot me. Easy to ignore. There is no pain, just anger. I grab the closest thief and throw him to the ground. Then I grab the motorbike, lift it with inhuman strength and throw it at another guy standing by the van. It crashes into him, pinning him to the ground.

The other thieves try to grab me and hold me down. My pulse is racing and I am losing control. Realising this, I make an attempt to fly away and calm down, but wake up instead.




Spring comp. TOTM Bonus (May) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Letaali

Inb4 the deepest level of my mind is filled with all the horrors imaginable. If advanced 1 can be done with revisiting a place I visited in a dream 4 years ago, I might get that done.

----------


## gab

*Basic Task* ii - Ask a DC to tell you a short story. uhm, not sure, I did ask, but the biatch said NO. I''ll try again. - *fail*
*Bonus* - Make your mind a tower, get into an elevator, go to the deepest levels. - *success*




> 3.
> In a room with tons of DCs. I remember the "*Ask a DC to tell you a story*" TOTM.
> I walk up to a young asian woman. I ask her to tell me a story. She says "NO". I'm like "wut?" So I walk up to another woman to my right, standing with group of friends. I again ask her to tell me a story. She is obviously looking for words, but I sense a rejection. While I wait, I lose interest and move on, and possibly lose lucidity here for a bit.
> 
> 5. *Your mind is a room - take the elevator to the deepest levels* TOTM
> I find myself in a medium sized, almost empty room. Something like a lobby, but on upper levels. I remember this TOTM and say out loud, very clearly and articulately: This room is my mind. I repeat it once more.
> 
> When I'm satisfied that it's so, I say "there is an elevator behind me". (When reading this TOTM and one attempt during the WBTB, I decided that UP is the way to go to the deepest/highest levels of my mind. Plus I don't like to go down, because of the negative association with that.)
> 
> ...



http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...s-story-81064/

----------


## woblybil

> Plus I don't like to go down, because of the negative association with that.)



Yeah'n we know what's down there too don't we  ::yddd::

----------


## Letaali

I guess going to the deepest level to face your fears is a chance for growth. In the past I've struggled to deal with fear, even in lucid dreams. 
The worst I can imagine is being stuck inside a machine filled with water and needles. Like a machine with a lot of moving parts that can crush me. I'll brace for that in case I get a chance to do this task.

----------


## obfusc8

> I guess going to the deepest level to face your fears is a chance for growth.



When I was thinking about the bonus task, that was my conclusion too. In a way, that's why I tried the task twice, because the first result didn't seem deep or meaningful. Guess I'm more scared of motorbike crime than I like to admit. Bike thefts in London are an epidemic, but even in smaller cities it's becoming a problem. In my local town, a guy riding his motorbike down the high street stopped at a red light and had his keys ripped from the ignition by a thief on a bicycle. (He dropped the bike and tackled the thief to the ground, whole thing was caught on the rider's helmet cam.) I ride through that area all the time, and that incident will be forever on my mind.

Anyway, yeah, this task is a chance to examine your supressed thoughts or fears. It probably won't be what you expect. I hope more people try it.  :smiley:

----------


## Nefets

To the deepest , like you enter the tower , and you go *down* to level 0 , or down below to -10 or however deep you can go.

*The main goal of this challenge is not to face your fears but to face your deepest parts of your mind, or maybe uncover a great and surprising truth.*

----------


## Letaali

I'm sorry Nefets if people are not doing your task like you imagined. If I want to find a great truth, I would take the elevator up to the highest level. If I want to face my fears, I would take the elevator down to the lowest level.

----------


## Nefets

> I'm sorry Nefets if people are not doing your task like you imagined. If I want to find a great truth, I would take the elevator up to the highest level. If I want to face my fears, I would take the elevator down to the lowest level.



Welp.

I associated the lowest\deepest levels ,with the deepness. For a Trees roots are deep within the soil , so is a low level of a building. And so the deeper you go , the nearer you will be to the core, origin.

*
So uh, to anybody who does the elevator challenge: I doesnt matter up or down , whatever direction brings you nearer to the deeper parts of your subconscious is good, go there.*


I thought people stopped  associating deepness with hell and highness with heaven a long time ago...

----------


## woblybil

> I thought people stopped  associating deepness with hell and highness with heaven a long time ago...



If you're a traveler, Hell is down!..If you travel downward thru the dark places far enough you will begin to see the red glow of hell below and hear the swishing of goblins and the screams of demons fighting and hopefully will realize that's close enough!
Upward thru the realms it gets brighter as you go and those few that have gone further came back blind or crazy (or both) if they came back at all so yes, Hell is down and heaven is up as  far as I know but there are other dimensions to travel so you won't get bored..
 ::yddd::

----------


## Nefets

I guess buddhism affected my associations... I dont really believe in heaven and hell or associate high\low with heaven\hell...
Interesting
Anyways, whatever works for you is good

----------


## woblybil

> I guess buddhism affected my associations... I dont really believe in heaven and hell or associate high\low with heaven\hell...
> Interesting
> Anyways, whatever works for you is good



I can see your reasoning..
 I suppose living in Antarctica the distance between heaven or hell could be 2 inches depending 
which side of the door you're standing on  ::yddd::

----------


## Rebon

I think I did Advanced II, the phone Task. 
At least I got the who and the why seemed to be just to ask how i was(!?) 
I think that covers it?!

Still not sure about wich one to try next, the others seem pretty hard (I already wear glasses xD)


Advanced II - Phone ring- Success

DJ-Link: foreign house - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

[SPOILER]Then I want to attack the target with my mobile phone and I think that I have put it outside on the cellar stairs. I rub my hands together to stabilize the dream. When I leave the room I see that the staircase is empty and I turn to a long chest of drawers behind me. Again, I try to convince myself that I have put my mobile phone here and this time I see an old little cell phone lying on the chest of drawers. It is not my current mobile phone but one that I had many years ago, it even has keys, but for the task I'll have for it it will suffice. I pick up and look at the mobile phone while concentrating and clarifying to myself once again that it is all a dream. Then I loudly command the mobile phone to ring and a second later the mobile phone actually rings. On the small screen a confused composition of letters and numbers is displayed, which makes no sense, but still I answer the call quickly to not waste my chance. I answer with a simple "yes" and a voice on the other side of the line welcomes me and asks how I am. First of all I want to find out who the man is and I ask "who is there". The voice says something as an answer which I can not understand and I say that I have bad reception and I did not understand. The next words I can clearly understand and the boy tells me his surname and adds that we where supposed to do a science project together back in the days. Now I remember and greet the boy with his first name, which has come back to me by now and then I ask him how he is. During the telephone call, I walk around the house and look around, most of the doors are locked and especially those that lead outside are blocked by heavy objects. I'm standing in front of the kitchen and my counterpart no longer responds. Surprised, I put the phone aside and see Lisa cleaning something in front of me in the kitchen. I go to her and ask her where the trash is, but then simply open the right flap under the sink and throw the cell phone into the garbage. The trash almost goes over and I have to push down forcefully. [/SPOILER]

----------


## woblybil

> then simply open the right flap under the sink and throw the cell phone into the garbage. The trash almost goes over and I have to push down forcefully. [/SPOILER]



A fitting end for a cell phone...  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

I was thinking the bonus task was go to the depths of my Soul! not to the bottom of my "Mind"..
The bottom of my "mind" is a sewer  :smiley:

----------


## Nefets

What?

----------


## woblybil

Completed the Bonus Task for May..Yummy-yummy
5/15
7:00am I was just "Hanging" around in a large, dimly-lit Spanish decor room, the walls were lined with arched doorways with various objects in each, I was holding a lavender thing like a small baton and everything was colored lavender, gold and greens and I thought "I Know this place, This is a dream". (This is our own lavender astral plane and my  most favorite of places to dream) Looking around I touched an object like a box in one doorway with the baton and it changed into a something, I touched another like a ball in the door and it became a live stuffed animal and i kept on changing triangles and hexagons and having a great time ..I looked down at myself with my long claws and leathery wings which I retracted,
 (I wouldn't want folks to think I was of those guys)  ::evil::  
 One of the doors had something like an old, round top refrigerator in it and when I touched it with the baton the door opened..I thought "This is the tower of my mind in the Tasks" and stepped inside! There were no buttons or switches just a square plate on a wall which I pushed and the thing started down with me in it making a strange rumbling noise until it stopped and the door opened, At first I just stared out into the darkness then stepped forward into a darkened room where the lights flashed on and a bunch of party people yelled "SURPRISE"...I thought"How cool, a party for me..Yay"
There were balloons and foods but the people were wavy, Mad Max movie like! shabby dressed and disheveled and mostly girl like figures! Two of them bounced me onto a large pillow on the floor and still I heard the ominous rumbling! They were nice enough to ask "Can we murder you?"and I knew what they meant so I said "It's a dream, Do whatever you want!" They pinned down my legs sitting on them as another molested me until I blew up which woke me up and I heard the rumbling of a locomotive idling on the tracks across the Hwy...
The most fun dream in a long time  ::yddd:: 


http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...ay-2017-81236/

----------


## gab

> ..."I Know this place, This is a dream". (This is our own lavender astral plane and my  most favorite of places to dream)



Sounds like an awesome dream, wobly : D

Is this a persistent place you got there? Super awesome. I am yet to find something recurring, and also something that I would love to revisit. Some cool place.

----------


## woblybil

> Sounds like an awesome dream, wobly : D
> 
> Is this a persistent place you got there? Super awesome. I am yet to find something recurring, and also something that I would love to revisit. Some cool place.



It's a leftover from my Astral Projection days..It's the land of golden streams and those beautiful lavender sunsets.
Many of my dreams have a ceiling with other realms above and below..Our own realm is lavender! It's where my three page DJ's are written from..
I have gotten there purposely in lucid dreams but it takes a little work, Times I get there from dreams are from jumping into the void with that in mind, I may have to try just asking the dream for it sometime  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hey guys, I am back from India. I did two tasks in March or April I think but had no time to post it. 
I need some motivation and goals. I got lucid here and there but no real goal so I just roamed around senselessly same today. 
So maybe I start with those tasks, they don't sound bad. So maybe I have something to post here in some days  :;-):

----------


## PercyLucid

Those who have wings, please go and vote for June´s ToTM!!! 

 You can do it clicking here





*Spoiler* for _Latest May 2017 Suggestions_: 





*Basic*

Paint a picture. Is it a masterpiece? _(KarlaB18)_
Play dress-ups with a DC _(KarlaB18)_
Try biting into a hard object. What happens? _(KarlaB18)_
Eat a lemon, is it sour... Or sweet? _(KarlaB18)_
Get a hug from your Dream Guide, how was the experience? Did you feel better afterwards? _(KarlaB18)_
How many times can you fold a piece of paper before it doesn't work anymore... Or can you fold it endlessly? _(KarlaB18)_
What is the longest ruler you can buy? _(KarlaB18)_
While lucid, recall your name, where your sleeping body is in waking life, where do you live, work or go to school at, and where did you grow up. What else can you recall? Recall as much as you can.  _(Gab)_
Sing one of your favorite songs. How much lyrics do you remember in a dream vs in waking life? _(Gab)_
Walk around the catwalk of an auditorium or large stadium. Video if you need some inspiration. _(Spellbee2)_

*Advanced*

As you look in a mirror, try and change your appearance, almost like you're photoshopping yourself. _(KarlaB18)_
Do a DC's make-up _(KarlaB18)_
Simulate your dream job _(KarlaB18)_
Invent a new reality check (in dream only, not allowed to be done in waking life!) _(KarlaB18)_
Deliver the mail, replacing the local postman. Is it real mail or some utter guff? _(KarlaB18)_
Have fun with your own clone _(KarlaB18)_
Swap roles with your Dream Guide, you are now their Dream Guide! _(KarlaB18)_
Write a book. What's the title? Can you remember some of the storyline? _(KarlaB18)_
Win Tattslotto, what's your reaction? _(KarlaB18)_
Try moulding something out of water _(KarlaB18)_
Get on your pc in dream, search for Truth.avi on youtube, and watch it. _(Nefets)_
On pc type transport_*insert location here* and see what happens. It can be a location, or even a person ,or a past date like (1911) _(Nefets)_
Find a poster on a wall with image of another city or even planet and climb in it. Optional - If you can, ask a DC what is that place called. It doesn't have to be a random place. You can chose a place beforehand. 
Make a storm, with rain, wind, thunder and lightning. _(Gab)_

*Bonus*

Literally flip the dream scene upside down. Are you still on the ground or are you falling into the sky? Will you end up in space? _(KarlaB18)_
Turn into a bird and interact with people. What do you find yourself doing? _(KarlaB18)_
Find a rope hanging from the skies. Grab it and get yourself pulled up to the space. A space ship will be dragging you behind it. Vacuum surfing, haha. If you are more advanced, you can just straight up find a space ship and get it drag you behind it. _(Gab)_
Travel to the time of your own birth and observe things during or just after your delivery from another perspective. _(Danielle)_

----------


## woblybil

> Those who have wings, please go and vote for June´s ToTM!!! 
> 
>  You can do it clicking here



No I can't.. The link don't work  ::yddd::

----------


## spellbee2

> No I can't.. The link don't work



Looks like there was a stray quotation mark in the URL. I fixed it, so try it now.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i did two tasks today. with the advanced one i dont know if it counts. i think it was "difficult" enough and wouldnt be harder if i would do it differently but there is probably a nicer way to accomplish the task...



*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



... i tell her i look for my glasses and start looking around on the ground. i also put one hand in her pocket to see if it is maybe there. i see something similar like my glasses on the ground but its just a pattern of the floor what i find interesting because it looks like a optical illusion. i continue looking around and shortly after i find my waking life glasses on the ground. i notice that i already wear a pair of glasses (i can see a light frame around my visual field) i put on the glasses and i have slightly the feeling of seeing a litte sharper than before but the effect is maginal. [sadly i expected this effect already because i wear glasses in waking life so for me glasses make me see better. i might test this with a different pair of glasses like sunglasses or a "special" pair of glasses] . i see a guy standing on a closet. he says something. i approach him and intend to push him thru the wall behind him. i push him and he phases thru the wall the feet still on our side. i explain to the girl that it was nothing bad and that it didnt hurt him. that is cool i can not only phase myself thru stuff but also others, good to know. ...





*Spoiler* for _Advanced II_: 



...first i want to find my smartphone. i move around a corner and expect the phone to be there. just 2 feet away from the first place i look i notice my phone on the floor. i pick it up and do the standard waking move: turn on the display to see the time. the display turns on and it looks like my typical background but where normally the clock would be there is just empty space. it doesnt bother me. now i need someone to call me. i shortly hold it in my hands and see if someone calls but i dont try hard enough because three girls approach me. for some reason i just ask one of the girls if they could call me. she nods. but then the thought strikes me... "you need my number right?" i take her phone and dial my number. at the end there is no button call but continue. i hit that button and give her phone back. at that point i already think that this might not be the right approach to get the task done but i go with the flow now. 
i feel like it would be stupid to stand next to her so i walk away around a corner into a room. on the way i notice some other rooms. they look like offices but for some reason there is a lot of women cloths like bras and underwear and stuff. so i move into a normal looking room and then hold the phone to my ear. i hear no ringing. for some reason i feel like jumping of the balcony head first straight down to the ground. i enjoy the feeling of acceleration. i still hold the phone to my ear and suddenly hear a voice. we talk shortly some nonsense like: "hey whats up" and "i come back to you". i start flying and fly up back to the balcony. i enter the building again and now one girl is standing around. i cant tell if she is one of the three from before. we walk back and i ask or tell her that i found it weird that there is so much cloths stuff in those offices?...




DJ Link

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job folks!

Now, to work on June's ToTM!!

 :lock:

----------

